# Singapore



## Andrew35

Hi, I'll possibly be moving to Singapore next year and was looking up Presbyterian churches there. There are... a lot. And being relatively new to Presbyterianism, I wasn't sure how to tease out which is which. 

I see a goodly number are Exclusive Psalmody, which we are not (our family loves the Trinity Hymnal, both old and new). One church website even had an article something about morality being inherent in musical styles, which reminded me a bit uncomfortably of my fundamentalist past and Frank Garlock. Maybe that's not fair, but I can't shake it.

My wife and I have attended a variety of churches, but felt most at home in OPC congregations in the US. So ideally, we'd like to locate whichever Presbyterian church in Singapore is most similar to OPC in doctrine, piety, and practice.  

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Stephen L Smith

Andrew35 said:


> So ideally, we'd like to locate whichever Presbyterian church in Singapore is most similar to OPC in doctrine, piety, and practice


The OPC has a full list of their sister church relations though I could not see a relationship with Singapore churches https://www.opc.org/relations/links.html

You could contact the OPC corresponding secretary https://www.opc.org/icr.html


----------



## Guido's Brother

Though it's not Presbyterian in name, I would highly recommend the First Evangelical Reformed Church in Singapore. This is a good, solid, confessionally Reformed church. I've led worship there a few times and know the church a bit. I believe one of the members is here on the PB. He'll chime in momentarily, I'm sure.


----------



## Polanus1561

Guido's Brother said:


> Though it's not Presbyterian in name, I would highly recommend the First Evangelical Reformed Church in Singapore. This is a good, solid, confessionally Reformed church. I've led worship there a few times and know the church a bit. I believe one of the members is here on the PB. He'll chime in momentarily, I'm sure.



Hi Andrew, I am a member of the church Wes has mentioned and you may find more information about us at www.ferc.org.sg, and I will definitely help you with any questions you would like to PM me about. We hold onto the Three Forms of Unity though we highly regard the WCF. If you are looking for a WCF church I may also be able to help you out. Just PM me brother. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew35

Thanks so much, all!

I'll definitely look into the options you've mentioned. Even if the job situation doesn't work out, I'll still be visiting Singapore from time to time, so it would be great to have a good church to visit while there.


----------



## Polanus1561

And we do use the trinity Hymnal  like I said I would love to help you find a church if you ever come. The network of reformed churches here is pretty small.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

